# Deer season in KY!



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so proud!! Brad got up real early this morning and went out to hunt on our farm. I stayed in the bed. At 7 am I hear a shot! I know Brad doesn't miss so I figure he is now field dressing the deer. He gets in about 8am. Apparently I slept through the first shot about 30 seconds prior.  He got 2 does!! He went hunting, got 2 deer, field dressed them, got them to the slaughter house and back home before noon! I'm not a hunter, but that's cool as can be. And we will have more meat in the freezer. yeehaw!!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

YAY!!! My hubby is out hunting right now....I am so excited because I will be joining him soon!! I will be a compound bow hunter. I don't like guns. Here is arkansas our limit is 2 bucks and a doe or 2 does and a buck, I do believe. Congratulate Brad for me...I know he must have been happy!!


----------



## jaymerose (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on filling the freezer  


My husband and step-son are out deer hunting right now. I havent got a phone call yet so I am assuming they havent got a deer yet. It does'nt matter if hubby gets one but I sure hope my step-son does. There is nothing better than hearing the excitement in his voice when he calls and tells me about his deer. 

Before he was old engough to go hunting, we took this weekend for him and I to go out to eat, see a movie and go bowling. It was really sweet the first year he got to go, he cried because he wanted to go hunting but he wanted to have that special weekend with me. So we had to choose a different weekend for us to have our special weekend together.


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

That's awesome!! My brother and I are looking into a hunting course we can take.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Good job Brad. Feels good to fill the freezer. My 11 yo son Cody went on the juvinille hunt and limited out with 2 does and 1 buck so our freezer is to the top and I can't find nothing I need for digging thru deer meat. Feels good though as we love wild game.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Awesome! It definatly feels good to have meat in the freezer!
I don't hunt but my cousin does, he's been hunting since he was um BORN lol. He likes hunting with a Bow the best he thinks it's too easy with a gun :roll:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Awsome! The only chance I ever had at a deer was a really nice 8 pointer, he was walking right toward me and I only had a head shot. I let my brother who had a side shot take him and he just grazed him :roll: Oh well.


----------



## lacy_94 (Oct 7, 2007)

one of the boy's in my class shot a 4 point this mornin.. and i heard alot of shots from dove hunters today..............


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Julie- That is soooooooo not fair. 

Congrats. 

Wish we knew some one who would share with us. lol


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm not a hunter, but I respect those of you who are. I can shoot a pistol, but rifles are too heavy and the pistol's noise drives me crazy so a rifle I would go nuts. I told Brad to come in here to see the congrats. He says thanks...just got lucky. 

KY is 4 total. 2 for gun season and 2 for bow season. Only 1 buck allowed of the 4.


----------



## Pam B (Oct 15, 2007)

You guys get an earlier start than we get here in MI. Our opening day of Firearm Deer Season was Nov 15th. I've been out several times and have seen deer but haven't been able to get off a shot at any of them. There is this one buck that has been playing games with me for a few years now. He beds down in this pothole right behind my house and pops up to walk into the swamp every afternoon just before the sun goes down. The place where he beds down is situated in just such a way that there is no way I can shoot at him without shooting towards my neighbor's houses. So I feel that he is just taunting me every evening when I have to watch him walk by and can't shoot at him. I'm looking for a spot to sit where I can invite him home for dinner with my 12 guage shotgun without risking my neighbor's lives!

My husband and son both have shot a doe apiece, so at least we have two deer hanging in the barn waiting to go in the freezer. We have found that if we harvest one deer per person for our family that will feed us fairly well for a full year.

Congrats to all of you who have venison in your freezer!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The first day here in PA is Monday the 26th. I was always on the "knife" end of the hunt...fine by me...better than being cold or wet!! I work in a country diner and I'll be up at 2:30 am as we open the first day at 4am..I'll be at work at 3 to get all the sausage, bacon and taters ready for those that want to be in the woods by dawn....so hopefully I can get some sleep Sunday night! BTW.....GOOD LUCK to those of you who are already hunting!


----------



## Pam B (Oct 15, 2007)

Liz, thanks for being one of those dedicated cooks who makes it possible for us hunters to go well fed out into the cold. :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for the recognition!!! I appreciate that....I know that personally after I have a full belly I want a nap....Just don't understand how most of these hunters come for a full belly and then go to the woods...I'd be afraid of falling asleep against a tree and missing a great shot!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Me too, I would rather nap, I guess their to excited to sleep! I would hate to wake up THAT early! You definatly deserve recognition!


----------



## Pam B (Oct 15, 2007)

Dozing in your deer blind while the deer stroll by and laugh at you is a long-standing tradition! :laugh: You just have to be doubly sure you are strapped into your safety harness if you are hunting from an elevated stand!


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Look at this!! I NEED to be in bed and I'm here!!! My mom is taking my 10 year old nephew with her in the morning...he is so excited he can't sleep...of course he's too young yet to have a license and I don't think the skinny little guy has the strength to carry her 30-06 let alone fire it...anyway he is doing with my mom what my dad would have done for him if he was still with us, I already called and told her good luck..and Dillon wants a buck so Nana better make the first shot count!!! LOL


----------



## Pam B (Oct 15, 2007)

That is so cool, Liz!!! My hubby and I are already making plans for teaching our grandkids how to safely use guns and hunt and our kids don't even have any serious girlfriends/boyfriends at this point. It's so important that we teach our children and grandchildren how to harvest their own food this way so that it doesn't die out completely. Today there are so many groups working hard to turn kids off of hunting that we have to be extra diligent to make sure that the next generations don't forget how to provide for themselves.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I know and I do think that we should pass on what we know, Dillon went with my dad for the first time 4 years ago...he was such a happy little man going hunting with his Pap Pap, it will be 3 years in April that we lost him to a terminal illness and believe me he tried so hard to make his last 6 months with us memorable for all of us...especially Dillon, and my mom promised to pick up where my dad left off. Dillon was a very mature 10 year old this morning...and didn't even complain about getting wet! It really sucked that the first day was rainy and 50 degrees! My mom did get a shot at a buck but missed, Dillon told her she aimed too low as he saw the bullet hit the dirt!! So as of 6:00 tonite my mom was whooped and Dillon was excitedly telling his 6 year old sister all about the buck Nana missed...now Destiny wants to go!! I honestly don't think she can stay quiet long enough! This morning at work showed what a lousy day it was for hunting, Last year I went thru 18 dozen eggs and 25# sausage between 4:30 and 6:00am, today was13 dozen eggs and 10# sausage...really big difference. And there was quite a few young sons and daughters going out with their parents, made me happy to see those sleepy young faces!

I am enrolling Dillon in the hunter safety course next fall though he can't get his rifle license til the following year, he doesn't know this yet but I am sure it will make him happy. His dad don't hunt as he was brought up ALOT different than my sister and I and he doesn't have any objections with his kids learning the way I did. Any luck with getting your deer?


----------

